# Welcome to my Garden



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2019)

This is my spring summer clematis


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2019)

Hosta


----------



## Ronni (Jun 9, 2019)

You posted pics of two of my most favorite plants!! I planted a clematis for Paige to grow around her mailbox. Deep purple flowers (her favorite color) and it looks spectacular!!  And hostas to liven up a shaded area of her exterior because I know how hardy they are and how lovely they look, though my fave is the variegated variety. (Can’t remember the name of the ones
I planted for her)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2019)

Just beautiful Keesha. I also have these plants. I love the Hostas. I saw a new variety recently call Praying Hands. It is an upright variety,dark green with ripples. Maybe next year I'll add it to my garden.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 9, 2019)

Very pretty, Keesha.  Nice photos.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2019)

Lovely Keesha...we have pink clematis  trailing over the fence in our garden too


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh I do love the clematis. That's one plant I've never grown, I guess due to no trellis or fence.

This hostas are my favorite kind! Huge, blue-green leaves. Very nice pics!


----------



## Bob1950 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2019)

Very beautiful Keesha. :love_heart:


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 10, 2019)

Very Nice, and very beautiful...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)

Ronni said:


> You posted pics of two of my most favorite plants!! I planted a clematis for Paige to grow around her mailbox. Deep purple flowers (her favorite color) and it looks spectacular!!  And hostas to liven up a shaded area of her exterior because I know how hardy they are and how lovely they look, though my fave is the variegated variety. (Can’t remember the name of the ones
> I planted for her)


Thank you Ronni. Clematis & Hostas are some of my top favourites too. 
Clematis flowers are so striking. They last for a long time and even their seed pods look interesting. 
Hostas I’ve grown to love. We’ve been here so long that the trees have grown and we now get more shaded areas where hostas thrive. Plus they are a perfect plant for the root of Clematis since they like their roots shaded. They pair well.




Ruth n Jersey said:


> Just beautiful Keesha. I also have these plants. I love the Hostas. I saw a new variety recently call Praying Hands. It is an upright variety,dark green with ripples. Maybe next year I'll add it to my garden.


Thank you Ruth. I’ve seen those praying hands type that you speak of. They are nice looking and so easy to care for. 


Grampa Don said:


> Very pretty, Keesha.  Nice photos.
> 
> Don


Thank you Don. 



hollydolly said:


> Lovely Keesha...we have pink clematis  trailing over the fence in our garden too


Thank you Holly. The pink and  purple varieties  are my favourites but the blue and white ones come in a close second.
Dont they look lovely flowing over a fence. They have such elegance to them and make such a classy appearance. 


RadishRose said:


> Oh I do love the clematis. That's one plant I've never grown, I guess due to no trellis or fence.
> 
> This hostas are my favorite kind! Huge, blue-green leaves. Very nice pics!


Thank you RaddishRose. You can get some types that don’t require a Clematis. They arent the climbing kind.  



Bob1950 said:


> View attachment 66365


That’s a robust type . What kind is it Bob.



chic said:


> Very beautiful Keesha. :love_heart:


Thank you chic. 



mike4lorie said:


> Very Nice, and very beautiful...


Thank you Mike.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)

In the back I have a lilac garden with a variety of different lilacs. The scent is gorgeous and perfect for spring as the windows get opened. The regular lilacs have come and gone but I thought I’d capture some other types I have. 

These are french lilacs which are past their prime but they are more pinkish than our domestic varieties. 


White ones 



And my favourite which are these ones. They are so detailed


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)

More clematis pictures since it’s currently in full flower


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2019)

Lilacs. How I miss them! Yours are beautiful, Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you RaddishRose! Lilacs seem legendary!

Here are some photos of another Clematis I have called Miss Bateman. 
I love the purple centres. 








One thing I missed this year was my big splash of yellow. I’d cut my daffodils down too quickly after flowering and they didn’t have enough nutrition in them to flower this year. Daffodils and tulips are stunning in spring.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks for the invite  Keesha.  Gorgeous  garden  &  flower  pics. :rose:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Thanks for the invite  Keesha.  Gorgeous  garden  &  flower  pics. :rose:





Ken N Tx said:


> Very nice....



Thank you gentleman. :grin:


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2019)

Very pretty Keesha I love flowers in the garden 
thanks for posting


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful photos. My Trumpet vine is about to flower. The Humming Birds love them.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank you Kadee and Ruth. Humming birds do love them .
Today I took photo of a neighbours garden which is spectacular. She’s got more than green thumbs.
She has lots of interesting things to look at.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

That's truly a beautiful garden you have Keesha!  Loved the photos~:love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> That's truly a beautiful garden you have Keesha!  Loved the photos~:love_heart:


Thank you Ruthanne. I’m really having problems uploading pictures lately for some reason.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Very Beautiful Garden pictures, Our Hosta's are the size they normally are come near the end of August.  Lilac's we have lots of them on our property... We live in the Capital of Lilacs...


----------



## Liberty (Jun 30, 2019)

Lots of stuff blooming...these are from the back deck except the lilies:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Very Beautiful Garden pictures, Our Hosta's are the size they normally are come near the end of August.  Lilac's we have lots of them on our property... We live in the Capital of Lilacs...


Thank Mike. Now I’m wondering what the capital of lilacs is. lol


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

Those are beautiful flowers  Liberty. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2019)

You are quite welcome Keesha.  Have a lot of things blooming on the property.  Hoping for a big banana fruiting one one tree in Sept.  The trees normally bear every other year here in this gardening zone.  We're sub tropical.

By the way, gorgeous red flower hanging  basket you have there...what are the flowers called?
Blooming things make you want to smile, huh!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

All these garden pics are just spectacular!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2019)

This is a crazy year RadishRose...look at this great big (probably 50 ft. tall) Magnolia on our property...its has been flamboyantly blooming for 3 months now:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> You are quite welcome Keesha.  Have a lot of things blooming on the property.  Hoping for a big banana fruiting one one tree in Sept.  The trees normally bear every other year here in this gardening zone.  We're sub tropical.
> 
> By the way, gorgeous red flower hanging  basket you have there...what are the flowers called?
> Blooming things make you want to smile, huh!


That’s interesting to be in subtropical  location. I’d love to be able to grow fruit trees. We used to have some apple trees but unless I picked off all the apples, they’d make sure a mess, cause sour apples which attracted  hornets, wasps and bees. Mowing the lawn there became a nuisance. 

 What zone  are you in?

We are in a zone 4-5.

That basket is from my parents neighbours house. 
While taking my mom for a walk in her wheelchair, we stopped to admire her garden so she came out and gave us a tour of it. Her gardening skills are far better than mine and I have no idea  what flowers they are but the colour is spectacular. I have never been so impressed with someone’s garden before. 
She had a wild dogwood rose bush that smelled heavenly. No cultivated rose could beat that scent. 
We have a white wild dogwood Rose we dug up and now have growing in our backyard and it smells beautiful but not quite like hers. 

Here it is. It’s about 12 feet high and 20 feet wide. 
It’s huge.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

And they all came out sideways. lol


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2019)

Oh Keesha, that rose is a beautiful big plant. Love those oversized specimens. How gorgeous!

We are in Zone 9-A.  

Bananas are what captivate us.  When you see that banana tree flag leaf and  big red flower appear,  your happiness bone does flip flops...lol.  It takes them 3 - 4 months to completely ripen.  The last fruiting we had 
yielded about 100 big bananas from a single tree , and they tasted so much better than store bought ones.  They tasted like "ice cream".   

Hoping for another fruiting this year from one of the 2 "mature" Grand Nain variety trees we have.  These were the original Chiquita bananas that sadly no longer get shipped out due  to a bad banana blight that wiped out most of the production specimens. 

Here's the bananas we had in the two stages of ripening:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> This is a crazy year RadishRose...look at this great big (probably 50 ft. tall) Magnolia on our property...its has been flamboyantly blooming for 3 months now:
> 
> View attachment 71525
> 
> View attachment 71526


@Liberty that magnolia is stunning! 3 month bloom, wow. We can't grow these up here, but we have a different variety that is pink, blooms very early, even before the leaves grow.






I have a silk wreath of your white Southern Magnolia flowers and leaves on the wall over my bed.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Oh Keesha, that rose is a beautiful big plant. Love those oversized specimens. How gorgeous!
> 
> We are in Zone 9-A.
> 
> ...


That’s what zone I figured you were in. 
Those bananas are amazing. You are so lucky. That must be so much fun. What do you do with all those bananas? Surely you can’t eat them all before they go bad. Do you make banana bread ?
Muffins? 

Do you grow any other fruits?
What about vegetables?

Thanks for the great photos.
 That was a real treat.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Liberty that magnolia is stunning! 3 month bloom, wow. We can't grow these up here, but we have a different variety that is pink, blooms very early, even before the leaves grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a stunning tree RaddishRose. I really like those but don’t grow any. They look and smell so nice. Apparently this year many gardeners have commented about how great their gardens have been. I wonder if it’s due to all the extra rain we had.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2019)

RadishRose...that beautiful tree bloom looks like what we call a "Tulip Tree".  It blooms very early like you said - down here in February usually, and has large cup shaped blooms.  

You have me wondering if perhaps its the same tree?!  Probably couldn't be as the zones are so far apart but might be a northern cousin, you know.  Its a beautiful pink.  Fragrant, too?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

@Liberty , I'm almost afraid to even ask....but do you get tarantulas in your bananas? I would faint dead away!

So, you have the bananas we all grew up with. I'd heard something about that strain going extinct somehow much, much later but I can't tell any difference, can you?

BTW, there's a funny thread in the Food & Drink section about bananas, if you like that sort of nuttiness:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/15-facts-you-probably-didnt-know-about-bananas.28601/


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> RadishRose...that beautiful tree bloom looks like what we call a "Tulip Tree".  It blooms very early like you said - down here in February usually, and has large cup shaped blooms.
> 
> You have me wondering if perhaps its the same tree?!  Probably couldn't be as the zones are so far apart but might be a northern cousin, you know.  Its a beautiful pink.  Fragrant, too?


@Liberty, it is a magnolia but a different variety,. grows from zones 4-9, so yes, you guys can grow anything. I don't recall ever smelling one.

Now that you mention it, I have also heard them called tulip trees a few times. Below is a link. They do grow bigger than that's pictured tho'....

https://www.gardenia.net/guide/Pretty-Magnolias-for-Small-Gardens


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2019)

RadishRose...do you mean "can't tell the difference" in the flavor of the bananas?  Absolutely you can.  The bananas you get today are so "bland" compared to the original Chiquita ones.  As far as the trantulas, haven't seen any "Teddy Bear" spiders so far.  

Know in Florida, when I was a kid, we brought a big stalk home in the back seat of the car with me and I yelled my head off for "daddy to stop".  When he pulled off the road and wanted to know what was wrong I said "there is a big spider back here in the bananas".  He mumbled something about "Evelyn, take care of your daughter", but told me to get out and then he climbed in the back seat; in a minute he yelled back at mom "Evelyn, find me a skillet, for crying out loud, there's a spider back here the size of a Buick."  

Remember that spider was red and white, though...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> RadishRose...do you mean "can't tell the difference" in the flavor of the bananas?  Absolutely you can.  The bananas you get today are so "bland" compared to the original Chiquita ones.  As far as the trantulas, haven't seen any "Teddy Bear" spiders so far.
> 
> Know in Florida, when I was a kid, we brought a big stalk home in the back seat of the car with me and I yelled my head off for "daddy to stop".  When he pulled off the road and wanted to know what was wrong I said "there is a big spider back here in the bananas".  He mumbled something about "Evelyn, take care of your daughter", but told me to get out and then he climbed in the back seat; in a minute he yelled back at mom "Evelyn, find me a skillet, for crying out loud, there's a spider back here the size of a Buick."
> 
> Remember that spider was red and white, though...lol.



OMG!
I couldn't handle it. 
I like bananas ok, but it's on and off. Never ate them regularly, so I don't remember the old taste.   Thanks, Liberty!


----------

